# Getting more out of my ONR



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Ok, with some great advice and a great guide from Lowiepete, I am now using and enjoying ONR to wash my car.

But my bottle of ONR no longer has the label on it and I know it can be used for so much more.

I am sure I read somewhere that it can also be used as a clay lube and as a QD

Now, I am not a bright spark and maths confuse the hell out of me.

Can someone tell me please, how many ml's of ONR would I need in a 500ml bottle to make up an ONR solution for 

A QD

and a 

Clay Lube

for use in a 500ml trigger bottle.

As I dont understand about dilution ratios and stuff I would really appreciate it if someone could just tell me how many mls to use in the 500ml bottles for the two uses above.

Many thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## bazves (Mar 24, 2011)

> *For use as a pre-spray...*
> along with QD uses, dilution can be as strong as 32 to 1, though with soft or
> softened water it can go to anything up to 64 to 1.
> 
> ...


From the ONR FAQ thread stickied at the top of this section - round about a capful I'd say


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 1, 2009)

The manufacturer’s recommended ratio for QD is 1 : 16, for clay lube is 1 : 64

for 500ml of quick detailer the calculation is 500/17 = 29.411ml ONR
for 500ml of clay lube the calculation is 500/65 = 7.692ml ONR

In rounded figures: for QD you add 30ml ONR, for clay lube you add 8ml ONR.

My ONR bottle cap measures about 17.5ml so in capfuls that means you need just under 2 capfuls for the QD and just over half of a capful of ONR for the clay lube.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

In QD form, it is also really good at cleaning Windows in the home.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Duke Wellington said:


> The manufacturer's recommended ratio for QD is 1 : 16, for clay lube is 1 : 64


Note the preamble to the dilution ratios list...



Lowiepete said:


> (10) *What are the dilution ratios?*
> Well, if you are in the UK and Europe, you can completely ignore the dilution
> instructions on the bottle. The reason being that water hardness can be up
> to and over 5 times the PPM figures found on this side of the Atlantic! Using
> ...


Regards,
Steve


----------



## bigalj (Jun 27, 2010)

I must admit, I've never got on with ONR as a quick detailer but I know others have.

I do keep a QD solution of ONR in a spray bottle in the boot as it is FANTASTiC at lifting and removing bird bombs without damaging the paint.


----------

